# Emersed wannabe



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I do not have room for a full-blown emersed setup. So, I took a 4 inch glass cube vase, filled it mostly with SMS charcoal and capped it with eco-complete. I then set the cube in the back corner of my 10 gallon shrimp tank. It is under 2 13watt bulbs. The top is just below the surface of the water. I am trying to grow out some HC.

Do you see any potential problems? anything I need to look out for? Thanks


----------

